# HP Drivers won't install



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have HP Touchsmart tm2-2151NR with Windows 7 HP 64bit. I've done a fresh install and went to the HP website to dl and install the drivers. Problem is some drivers download and install, others only download and won't install (they installer would run but it won't reach the file extraction stage) and the installer would magically disappear. I tried the compatibility run with Win XP SP2 and I tried right click/run as administrator but I am still facing the same problem. Please help.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 3, 2012)

HP extracts there package container into the temp folder. Go to %temp% and see if it is extracting into the folder when running the exe. If it is extracting it, copy the file extracted and paste them into a folder that you can access at anytime (desktop) and run the extracted installer.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 3, 2012)

Do your drivers extract to a folder called SWSetup? In there are the driver .exe's


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 3, 2012)

You can, also, use 7-zip or something like it to extract the packages and run the setup or manually install the drivers and such.


----------



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will try both approaches and let ya'll know.


----------



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Do your drivers extract to a folder called SWSetup? In there are the driver .exe's


Well the drivers that do actually successfully install extract to this folder. The others don't even extract. I am thinking it's an extraction issue so I will try the 7-zip software like another user suggested. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2012)

Just install those drivers from their vendors' sites (audio, chipset, graphics, network). Plus, HP never updates those drivers, except for firmware.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2012)

more123 said:


> Hi,
> I have HP Touchsmart tm2-2151NR with Windows 7 HP 64bit. I've done a fresh install and went to the HP website to dl and install the drivers. Problem is some drivers download and install, others only download and won't install (they installer would run but it won't reach the file extraction stage) and the installer would magically disappear. I tried the compatibility run with Win XP SP2 and I tried right click/run as administrator but I am still facing the same problem. Please help.



my HP drivers extract to c:/swsetup - it says that when i run them,


----------



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> Just install those drivers from their vendors' sites (audio, chipset, graphics, network). Plus, HP never updates those drivers, except for firmware.



Hi,
These specific third party drivers; audio, graphics, chipset ..etc they actually download and install just fine. Problem is with HP's own software like the webcam program, and some touchsmart specific software that isn't installing at all and there is no where else to get'em.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2012)

more123 said:


> Hi,
> These specific third party drivers; audio, graphics, chipset ..etc they actually download and install just fine. Problem is with HP's own software like the webcam program, and some touchsmart specific software that isn't installing at all and there is no where else to get'em.



are you sure they're even relevant? my laptops drivers list heaps of alternate drivers that arent actually for my laptop (EG, intel video drivers, when its got AMD only)

same could be happening with OS version - you're grabbing XP drivers for win7, or a similar mistake with x86/x64


----------



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> are you sure they're even relevant? my laptops drivers list heaps of alternate drivers that arent actually for my laptop (EG, intel video drivers, when its got AMD only)
> 
> same could be happening with OS version - you're grabbing XP drivers for win7, or a similar mistake with x86/x64



Yeh, I think the every HP laptop with a webcam does have a webcam software. This one does have a webcam but the webcam software is of the software that aren't installing. 
By the way I tried 7-zip and I was able to extract the folders but the "install" file won't run.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 3, 2012)

more123 said:


> Yeh, I think the every HP laptop with a webcam does have a webcam software. This one does have a webcam but the webcam software is of the software that aren't installing.
> By the way I tried 7-zip and I was able to extract the folders but the "install" file won't run.


Do you get any errors when you try to install them?


----------



## more123 (Apr 3, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Do you get any errors when you try to install them?



Hi,
No I don't get any errors which is weird. When I click the install file mouse become busy for a split second and back to nothing.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 3, 2012)

Try:

Turn off/disable your anti-virus and anti-malware.

Right click on the file you want to run and click on "run as administrator".

EDIT:  You might wanna try it in safe mode, too.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 3, 2012)

Make sure the drivers are correct.
Does the device you are trying to install drivers for show up in Device Manager as an unknown device?
If so, take the hardware ID and search google. This will tell you what the device is and compare it with HP's website.
If you need assistance, paste the hardware ID here


----------



## more123 (Apr 7, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Make sure the drivers are correct.
> Does the device you are trying to install drivers for show up in Device Manager as an unknown device?
> If so, take the hardware ID and search google. This will tell you what the device is and compare it with HP's website.
> If you need assistance, paste the hardware ID here



Hi,
No these drivers in device manager are all installed. The software I am talking about is the Webcam software and other touch smart specific software.


----------

